# MyLink Mods? Non-Navi Monitor



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey everyone,
I bought my new Cruze yesterday since I totaled my last one and I upgraded a bit and got the MyLink in dash monitor with reverse cam and some other features. It is not the Navi dash and I was wondering if there were any mods that I can do on it? Is it able to view video from a flash drive and such since I have the connectivity package on the vehicle, etc. 

Please let me know what kind of cool things that can be done with this setup, even if it's simply changing the background image and such. 

Thanks!


----------



## SVKB (Mar 2, 2014)

I am also interested in hearing this as I have the same setup.


----------



## ullmans (Nov 11, 2013)

I am interested as well. My Samsung galaxy note 3 works well and is about the same size as the touchscreen, so I put it on the ledge in front of the touch screen, fire up netflix, bluetooth in the audio, and I can watch movies that way, but the sound and the video are a bit off. It would be nice to be able to use the touchscreen to watch video instead. Also, has anyone heard if the my link system has or will have wifi capabilities? Ford has had this for years.


----------



## shollz (Mar 4, 2014)

not sure of any mods. But I would love it if we could disable sources. I want USB and Bluetooth, that's it. there are waaaayyy too many sources to scroll through. And they really need more buttons on the steering wheel.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

shollz said:


> not sure of any mods. But I would love it if we could disable sources. I want USB and Bluetooth, that's it. there are waaaayyy too many sources to scroll through. And they really need more buttons on the steering wheel.


You know can rearrange the icons to your liking? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

